# Me 109G-10(?)/AS "Gigi"



## P-40K-5 (Feb 3, 2011)

was wondering if anybody could provide any info on this particular
109. never seen one with the "short tail" it has the Erla Haube. at first
glance I thought it was a G-6 or G-14, but it's missing the "gun cheeks".
its not the G-2 thats for sure. thanks in advance.

edit: some more info:

it may be "Yellow 11" of II./JG 52 that surrendered at Neubigberg.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2011)

ARC Air Discussion Forums > "White 11" Bf 109G-6/AS "Gigi" at Neubigberg


----------



## P-40K-5 (Feb 3, 2011)

that was a interesting read, thanks. I didn't agree with the tail being
hobbled together, but rather thats how its came from the factory. also,
the 11 to me looks yellow.. not white as they say. that colour drawing
looks way off? or is it just me??? never-the-less its a stunning 109. worth
further investigating on my behalf. thanks again.


----------

